# What pants with this jacket?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Burtons "The Jeans"










Theyre gor-tex with a jean print that looks amazing with varsity style jackets.


----------



## matt0502 (Jan 23, 2012)

oh, ok those are pretty cool. Ive seen some of those I think on the slopes, just thought the guy was wearing jeans. haha A bunch of companies probably make these huh?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Ive only see burton make them but other companies might. not sure. The guy on the slopes probably was just wearing jeans.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Holden makes a denim pant in different styles, too. Although the Burton pant seems to have that worn jeans look.

Here's what the Holden Standard looks like in Black Denim for example:

View attachment 7217


The Genuine Denim Skinny (Denim Raw):
View attachment 7220


Genuine Denim Raw:
View attachment 7221


I might have mislabeled those...Holden's descriptions are pretty similar and require more focus and brain power than I have atm haha.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

dont ever buy the jean snow pants. i guarantee you will look like a tool


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i think they look good. especially good with certain jackets.

Varsity style jacket, denim style pants, and nike ZF1 boot would look sick


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> dont ever buy the jean snow pants. i guarantee you will look like a tool


Personally, I wouldn't be as concerned with how they look. It's more in how they feel.

I've seen that Burton pant in a shop and the material seemed thin and almost vinyl-like (for lack of a better description).

I've also seen Holden's denim variations in person (tried on the women's versions) and the raw style denim felt stiff and didn't have any sort of liner (if you care about liners). The Standard versions seemed more comfortable and have liners. However, the fabric is not as close to a true denim as the Raw versions are.

That said, the Raw denims seemed more rugged of a material. 

OP, are there any particular colors you like?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> i think they look good. especially good with certain jackets.
> 
> Varsity style jacket, denim style pants, and nike ZF1 boot would look sick


Agreed, especially with the Varsity styles. Those aren't the easiest to pair up.


----------



## matt0502 (Jan 23, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> dont ever buy the jean snow pants. i guarantee you will look like a tool


Haha I was trying to decide the same, They are kind of cool. Idk if I want to look like I'm in street clothes on the slopes though. I realize that's slightly hypocritical with this jacket but wtv. haha



EatRideSleep said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be as concerned with how they look. It's more in how they feel.
> 
> I've seen that Burton pant in a shop and the material seemed thin and almost vinyl-like (for lack of a better description).
> 
> ...


Yea I was personally thinking a blue or maroon would look kinda sick. 

Like:








These are the volcom tds too, read there awesome. Any one have personal experience with them?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be as concerned with how they look. It's more in how they feel.
> 
> I've seen that Burton pant in a shop and the material seemed thin and almost vinyl-like (for lack of a better description).
> 
> ...


The burton ones are gor-tex, which is basically waterproof nylon type material. The jean pattern is sublimated on like any other print that goes on snowboard pants. They arent actual denim at all (which is a good thing cause denim sucks when its wet)


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

Look into the 686 Smarty Cargos. They are very warm with removable fleece pants and are very breathable and waterproof.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

matt0502 said:


> Haha I was trying to decide the same, They are kind of cool. Idk if I want to look like I'm in street clothes on the slopes though. I realize that's slightly hypocritical with this jacket but wtv. haha
> 
> Yea I was personally thinking a blue or maroon would look kinda sick.
> 
> These are the volcom tds too, read there awesome. Any one have personal experience with them?


Color wise, that Volcom pant works. Imo the only thing that might not work is if the Holden jacket is slim cut and the pant baggier. 



PanHandler said:


> The burton ones are gor-tex, which is basically waterproof nylon type material. The jean pattern is sublimated on like any other print that goes on snowboard pants. They arent actual denim at all (which is a good thing cause denim sucks when its wet)


Yup, I saw they were Gore-Tex. I was just surprised they were thinner than I expected.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

*Atmosphere*

Atmosphere pants are gangster beyond belief. Check em out. Atmosphere Snowboard Pants, Snowboard Pants


----------

